# Sigelei 100w plus Box Mod



## MarkDBN (23/12/14)

Evening,

Anyone planning on bringing in the 100w plus version of the Sigelei 100w?


----------



## BigGuy (23/12/14)

Yeah we have looked at but have not made up our mind if we are gonna go for it or not


----------



## VapeSnow (23/12/14)

BigGuy said:


> Yeah we have looked at but have not made up our mind if we are gonna go for it or not


@BigGuy that is the 150w. The plus version is also a 100w unit.


----------



## BigGuy (23/12/14)

sorry dude i thought he meant the more than 100 w lol my bad


----------



## VapeSnow (23/12/14)

BigGuy said:


> sorry dude i thought he meant the more than 100 w lol my bad


Im looking for the 150w. So when you guys decide to bring it in you can put me down for one.


----------



## BigGuy (23/12/14)

@VapeSnow i will put you on the list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (23/12/14)

As for the 100w plus i will have to run it past HOBBIT

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkDBN (24/12/14)

BigGuy said:


> As for the 100w plus i will have to run it past HOBBIT



Thats the one! Same price as the original 100w, but with all the fixes it needed to be a solid box  Let me know if it cracks the nod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (25/12/14)

I've got one of those, excellent mod, solid build, those magnets are a thing of beauty. Saw a vid on the 150w version guy says it's poo. I'm waiting for my IPV 3 for like 2 months now, its 165w and it hits so HARD.

Hope someone brings in the 100plus, it's low price and built great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (25/12/14)

will let the forum know when they arrive.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

